# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  Αποπραγματοποιηση και δεν ξερω τι..

## Confused889

Γεια σας...περναω ενα συμπλεγμα διαταραχης..και δεν ξερω τι μου συμβαινει.ειμαι κολλιμενος πως ειμαι gay ενω ημουν με ηψηλα τον αντρισμο μου .αρχησε απο απο κρισεις πανικου και συνεχιστηκε με διαφορες σκεψεις ωστε να θελω να σκοτωσω τους δικους μου και τα παραπανω .εχω αλλαξει διαφορες αγωγες και δεν ξερω τι να κανω..

----------


## damien!!!

> Γεια σας...περναω ενα συμπλεγμα διαταραχης..και δεν ξερω τι μου συμβαινει.ειμαι κολλιμενος πως ειμαι gay ενω ημουν με ηψηλα τον αντρισμο μου .αρχησε απο απο κρισεις πανικου και συνεχιστηκε με διαφορες σκεψεις ωστε να θελω να σκοτωσω τους δικους μου και τα παραπανω .εχω αλλαξει διαφορες αγωγες και δεν ξερω τι να κανω..


Δεν σε βοήθησε κάποια αγωγή;σε παρακολουθεί κάποιος ψυχίατρος;

Εστάλη από MI MAX 2 στο E-Psychology.gr Mobile App

----------


## menis_64

μηπως απλα δεν πρεπει να παρεις καποια αγωγη?

----------


## Confused889

> μηπως απλα δεν πρεπει να παρεις καποια αγωγη?


Και τι πρεπει να κανω?

----------


## Confused889

> Και τι πρεπει να κανω?


Περνω dumyrox zoxil kai clonotril

----------


## black_swan

Οταν λεμε "ανδρισμος" τι εννοουμε?Οτι μπορεις να ριξεις οποια γυναικα θελεις?Γιατι εγω ξερω πολλους gay που "φορανε παντελονια" περισσοτερο απο τον οποιοδηποτε στρειτ που κυκλοφορει εκει εξω.Μην το παρεξηγησεις αυτο που θα σου πω,υπαρχει περιπτωση οντως το σωμα και η καρδια σου να σε οδηγουν καπου αλλα αυτα τα ταμπου της κοινωνιας να σε κρατανε πισω?

----------


## Confused889

> Οταν λεμε "ανδρισμος" τι εννοουμε?Οτι μπορεις να ριξεις οποια γυναικα θελεις?Γιατι εγω ξερω πολλους gay που "φορανε παντελονια" περισσοτερο απο τον οποιοδηποτε στρειτ που κυκλοφορει εκει εξω.Μην το παρεξηγησεις αυτο που θα σου πω,υπαρχει περιπτωση οντως το σωμα και η καρδια σου να σε οδηγουν καπου αλλα αυτα τα ταμπου της κοινωνιας να σε κρατανε πισω?


Ωραια το θετης swan..αλλα δεν ειναι ετσι πιστευω.Εχει γινει μια αναταραχή συναισθηματων και οργανισμου.Κανω καποιες αγωγες εδω και καιρο.

----------


## elis

Καλα κι αυτοι που κυκλοφορουν νομιζεισ ειναι αντρεσ καταρχασ αν εισαι αντρασ οι γυναικεσ σε απομονωνουν ρωτα και μενα ουτε η κορη μου δε με μιλαει

----------


## Confused889

Elis εσυ ρε φιλε ολα καλα;

----------


## elis

Ναι ρε φιλε χαλαρα μια χαρα

----------


## Confused889

Χαίρομαι...ελπιζω κ για ολους μας να πανε ολα καλα

----------

